# BETINA KOSAN -ex- THOR HEYERDAHL



## julian anstis (Nov 27, 2004)

Built by Moss Vaerft & Dokk 1969 at Moss 3061tns. Operating for Lauritzen Kosan Tankers. Went for scrap in June 1996 as MUNDOGAS PIONEER. also carried the name BETINA THOLSTRUP.
photo courtesy P.W.Hobday.


----------

